# Central Michigan (Lansing,Owosso,Flint area)



## rockcrusher4x4 (Dec 23, 2002)

Willing to help when routes are done, or in an emergancy.
2 trucks w/tailgate spreaders,2 snowblowers
E-Mail [email protected]
or phone numbers on web page
http://expage.com/formans
Joe


----------

